# fatal hunting accident in coshocton co.



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

http://www.whizamfmtv.com/article.php?articleId=19815&tagType=news


Just wanted to tell everyone to be careful.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Dang, another tragedy for this hunting season. My prayers go out to the family.

Every year I hope for an accident free season but it seems more times than not we get at least one fatal accident. Hopefully that is the last one for the season. Once again be careful out there everyone!! Check those safeties constantly. I have no idea what caused his gun to fire but it sounds like perhaps the safety was off.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

For how man hunters are out in the woods on gun week, i think ohio is very lucky to have so few of accidents. Granted its not good to hear about them but think about the odds for all those who are out there.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

isnt this the same guy that was the first hunter killled on the first day of gun season?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

NUM1FIRE said:


> isnt this the same guy that was the first hunter killled on the first day of gun season?


Yes that article is talking about the first day of the gun season.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

ok thanks i wasnt sure if that was the one u guys was talking about or a different person.its a shame no matter what happens


----------

